# 68 GTO Coupe - Windsheild & Rear Window



## harleygto (Oct 24, 2014)

Ok I have not had any luck finding online. Can anyone help me? Where can I get the info on installation and parts needed to install the windows on my car. I have the glass and molding trim but what else is needed. Shouldn't there be a gasket to go around the entire window? What type of sealant is used? Any input on installing would be helpful, or a link to some instruction. thanks


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

harleygto said:


> Ok I have not had any luck finding online. Can anyone help me? Where can I get the info on installation and parts needed to install the windows on my car. I have the glass and molding trim but what else is needed. Shouldn't there be a gasket to go around the entire window? What type of sealant is used? Any input on installing would be helpful, or a link to some instruction. thanks


Ames Performance Engineering has them on their site, page 122 of the catalog.

If it were me I'd go new then you'll never have to worry about it again.

Good luck, Dan


----------



## randy1966GTO (Feb 10, 2013)

Here's a link for a YouTube video on 1960s-1970s GM windshield and rear window installation that should help you.







Randy


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Another thought. If you have a local auto glass replacement service, they will come to your home and install it for you seeing you have the glass. They may have the seal if you know what size. It is sorta like the double sided emblem tape, but thicker, maybe 3/8", as I recall. The seal gets laid in, there are 2 small alignment blocks that go at the base of the windshield and the windshield then gets laid in on top of the seal.

If you mess up the glass installation, you'll have to re-do it and once you have that tape down, its basically down, so the glass has to drop in perfect the first time. A glass service might save you a re-do and frustration and be a reasonable price seeing you will have all the parts. A local dealership or even your insurance agency will know of a glass service that may be able to help.


----------

